
Trump Is Losing the Battle to Keep His Finances Secret - Farbodkhz
https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/7kppwq/trump-is-losing-the-battle-to-keep-his-finances-secret
======
bediger4000
Something will happen so that he can keep them secret. Too many people in
power have made Trump's infallibility into the source of their power to let
this data out. The fact that Trump has consistently stonewalled release, and
fought as hard as possible against laws that demand its release would seem to
indicate that something is fishy about his finances.

